# Triangle Tube/Boderus vs. Bryant/WeilMcLain vs. Energy Kinetics



## brigont (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello all... first time poster in these forums. I live in the northeast usa. 

I will come clean and confess that I am a handy homeowner. I am hiring a firm to do my oil to natural gas conversion. I am down to 3 solid proposals. All are around the same $$ for the project. 

I am trying to get some unbiased recommendations on the equipment combinations because each firm is recommending different manufacturers. Each seems fairly reliable but only a seasoned pro who has worked and serviced the equipment would really know. 

I am looking at a high efficiency condensing boiler and indirect tank...

*Firm 1:*
Triangle Tube Prestige 110 
Boderus 50 gal LT-200 indirect tank. 

*Firm 2:*
Bryant Preferred BWM boiler
Weil-McLain Aqua Plus 35 indirect tank. 

*Firm 3*
Energy Kinetics Accell CS boiler
Energy Kinetics Low Boy indirect tank

Any advice you are open to sharing would be greatly appreciated. 

-Brian


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

First! No opinion, just first to post.


----------



## brigont (Jan 30, 2016)

Winner..



KoleckeINC said:


> First! No opinion, just first to post.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've found it really helpful to get a few more estimates when you're undecided.


----------



## brigont (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks Deb, 

I have met with a number of providers and the three noted above are the "short list." I feel that each group has a quality team and ability to deliver on the service side. 

I was hoping for non-biased 3rd party opinions on the equipment recommendations. I am confident that the Pros in the PZ forums could give me advice on the equipment recommended... 



Debo22 said:


> I've found it really helpful to get a few more estimates when you're undecided.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Private message me your credit card info and I'll be happy to give you my professional opinion.


----------



## brigont (Jan 30, 2016)

I'll be happy to do that once I get that big payment from the Nigerian government. All they wanted was my bank account and money transfer information. :thumbsup:



Rexticle said:


> Private message me your credit card info and I'll be happy to give you my professional opinion.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't usually do this but, firm 1 but not with a Buderus tank though. I would go with triangle tubes own tank.when I was in business I had great results with triangle tube. Go ahead guys and bash me for helping the homeowner.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

All 3.


----------



## brigont (Jan 30, 2016)

got it... i see where this is going.
@plumbdrum - thank you for your generosity. 

No further comment needed... I'll look towards a board and professionals with a service oriented disposition...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

brigont said:


> got it... i see where this is going.
> @plumbdrum - thank you for your generosity.
> 
> No further comment needed... I'll look towards a board and professionals with a service oriented disposition...



My professional opinion is: F*ck you. This isn't the homeowner free advice sight. Especially when you imply we aren't professionals.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's not like he was asking how to install the boiler, he was asking what us professionals would recommend between what the licensed professionals are quoting him. I see no harm in this.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> It's not like he was asking how to install the boiler, he was asking what us professionals would recommend between what the licensed professionals are quoting him. I see no harm in this.



I get that. What I don't like is when we don't accommodate him, he gets pissy. Just like every other homeowner who posts on here.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Agreed


----------

